# Bestehendes IMAP-Postfach umziehen



## Christian (2. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe einige Domains mit entsprechenden IMAP-Postfächern, die ich zur Zeit bei All-Inkl hoste. Jetzt habe ich einen eigenen Server bei einem anderen Provider. Dieser Server wird per ISPC-3 administriert. Shell-Zugriff ist auch vorhanden 

Ich stehe jetzt vor dem Rätsel, wie ich die IMAP-Postfächer umziehe ohne Datenverlust und am besten ohne das die Kunden das merken. Leider habe ich bei All-Inkl. keinen Shell-Zugriff sondern nur die Webmailoberfläche. Ich habe mir daher folgende Schritte dazu überlegt:



Einrichten der Emailaccounts auf dem Neuen Server. Dazu die Benutzernamen und Passwörter wie auf dem alten Server verwenden.
Einrichten der DNS-Einträge auf den neuen Server, damit die Mails dort angenommen werden:
MX-Record
imap.domain.tld
smtp.domain.tld
 
Einrichten eines eigenen Emailclients (Thunderbird) mit Zugriff auf den alten und auf den neuen Server um dann über diesen die einzelnen Mails kopieren.
Entfernen des MX-Records auf dem alten Server
Habe ich da an alles gedacht bzw. funktioniert diese vorgehensweise überhaupt? 

Es ist natürlich alles ein großer Aufwand, aber bevor ich zu jedem einzelnen Kunden hinfahre um dort die Mailaccounts mit Datenübernahme umzustellen, würde ich vor der Arbeit nicht zurückschrecken.

Was mich allerdings bei der Sache stört ist, das ich direkten Zugriff auf die Emailkonten hätte. Aber ich glaube anders geht es nicht ohne Shell-Zugriff auf beiden Servern, oder?

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Till (2. Aug. 2010)

Dafür gibt es speziele Software, schau mal hier:

http://freshmeat.net/projects/imapsync/


----------



## Christian (2. Aug. 2010)

Ok, das liest sich ja schon ganz gut. Soweit wäre der Teil des "Emailverschiebens" gelöst. Aber ist das mit der DNS vorgehensweise auch so richtig?

Christian


----------



## Till (2. Aug. 2010)

Du musst die DNS Record auf den neuen Server umstellen. Ob di dann auf dem neuen Server liegen oder weiter im DNS Server des Providers, das liegt ganz bei Dir.


----------



## Christian (2. Aug. 2010)

Alles klar soweit. Dann starte ich heute abend mal mit dem ersten (kleineren) Kunden...

Danke für deine Hilfe!


----------

